# Found these in a hurry .



## mmcmdl (Apr 16, 2022)

Valenite insert drills and taps . Maybe an 1.125 or close alloy . 3/4"-16 taps Eddy . I have plenty of these in singles and full sets . Will look for the 1" when I get down to the other house later today . Sorry for this post but in  hurry today . Out building a 32'x16' garden .


----------



## Eddyde (Apr 16, 2022)

Awesome, Thanks!


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 16, 2022)

Still looking for the larger tap . I did find another boring/facing head and another geo die head hiding in a corner .


----------



## Eddyde (Apr 17, 2022)

No worries if you don't have the large tap, I could do that thread on the lathe if necessary. I might be interested in the boring head too.


----------

